# Help identifying and solving disease



## Scubasteve80 (Sep 18, 2021)

A recently acquired angelfish I got has mega bloated stomach. I'm not sure what the proper treatment is. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

I have found the best thing to do is stop feeding it regular foods.get some good Spirulina flakes preferably with garlic and paprika or spirulina with Metronidazole. feed exclusively for 10 days.40-50% water changes every 3 days.


----------



## Woodieroonie (12 mo ago)

ohh poor baby! Did she/he got better?


----------

